# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas >  Vinaròs pretende crear un proyecto pionero de recuperación del agua de lluvia

## Embalses

Vinaròs pretende crear un proyecto pionero de recuperación del agua de lluvia 


El Ayuntamiento de Vinaròs, con la colaboración de la empresa Facsa y la Universitat de València, ha elaborado un esbozo de un proyecto pionero en España que pretende recuperar el agua de los pluviales inyectándola a los acuíferos para su regeneración.

PANORAMA-ACTUAL - 11/11/2008 20:59 h. 

Esta iniciativa consistiría en la recuperación del agua de los pluviales para enviarla a los acuíferos, en lugar de ser derivada al mar, como hasta ahora, gracias a la instalación en diferentes zonas del término municipal de unos grandes recipientes preparados para limpiar el agua de lluvia, según explicó el concejal de Urbanismo, Javier Balada. 

En todo el estado español no se ha presentado todavía ningún proyecto de este tipo, según Balada, con lo cual "Vinaròs sería la pionera, aun cuando otros países europeos como Finlandia, Suecia o Inglaterra han puesto en marcha ideas similares". 

El alcalde de la localidad, Jordi Romeu, y Balada presentarán este esbozo mañana en una reunión con responsables del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente en Madrid, con el objetivo de que se incluya en el programa LIFE de la Unión Europea para que sea financiado. 

Los fondos estructurales europeos LIFE prestan ayuda financiera a proyectos innovadores y de demostración susceptibles de aportar soluciones viables, tanto técnica como financieramente, a problemas ambientales de interés comunitario. 

Romeu y Balada también aprovecharán esta visita en Madrid para abrir una ronda de reuniones con el fin de tratar temas de interés para Vinaròs. Así, se reunirán con responsables de la Dirección General de Costas ante la inminente subasta de la tercera y cuarta fase de las obras de remodelación del paseo marítimo. 

Además, analizarán en qué punto se encuentra el informe de impacto ambiental de los espigones y la adecuación de la playa, así como trasladarán su preocupación por los acantilados de las dos zonas turísticas, dado que esta semana en la zona norte ha habido nuevos desprendimientos en Sòl de Riu. 

Romeu y Balada acudirán, asimismo, al Ministerio de Fomento para tratar la N-340, la N-238 y la N-232. Respeto a esta última, el consistorio recordará su petición de crear un enlace con la autopista, con vistas a la instalación del polígono industrial. También se remarcará su petición de destinar un uno por ciento de las obras de la N-340 y N-238 -que se puede solicitar para finalidades culturales- para la recuperación y restauración.
http://www.panorama-actual.es/noticias/not278115.htm

----------

